# mcse,ccna good scope in india



## gaurav816 (Mar 7, 2007)

hey guys i am thinking to join a course advance cerificate in hardware & networking program in this course a+,n+,mcse,ccna included. is this course have good scope in india please help me.


----------



## alienspiesu (Mar 13, 2007)

yesss...... u havnt mentioned ur quaifications.. it helps lots if u did bcs or engg in s/w or IT
its worth....


----------



## gaurav816 (Mar 13, 2007)

i am taking admission in mca in july


----------



## techtronic (Mar 13, 2007)

I am a MCSE in Windows 2003 Environment 
And believe me its definitely time well spent

But first just focus your ambition on which field do you want to get certified 
If you are good in visualizing then I suggest you take up any good certifications in Networking (Cisco, NetScreen, etc)

If you are enthu abt OS like me, choose your platform (Mine is Microsoft) first (Linux, Microsoft, Sun, Novell, etc) then go ahead and do your certification

Also new platforms like Ethical Hacking, Firewalls and VPN are also getting more recognised in India as well as other countries

So its your turn to choose

All the best
I wish you good luck

Cheers


----------



## krates (Mar 14, 2007)

ok say so just go to www.bigbanyantree.com


----------



## lalam (Mar 15, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> [Edit GNUrag : No spamming please]



Has this got anything to do with the question i guess not SPAM!


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 15, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> [Edit GNUrag : No spamming please]


 
Advertisement not allowed here

Post reported


----------



## VexByte (Mar 18, 2007)

I know of a poor guy who is having a Diploma in Computer Applications & a GNIIT certification with more than 8 years of programming experience. But he is unable to climb the corporate ladder or apply to Indian/Foreign MNC's because most of them ask for a BE/B-Tech/MCA atleast.

So *will these kind of certifications help him to apply to MNC's etc ?*


----------

